# Proof of address for spouse



## dextcorp

Hi,

For spouse to be able to get CDS Talent Passport Family there is a requirement for proof of address. Since many utility companies do not allow for 2 names to be on the invoice/contract, what is the best way of doing this in your experience? 

The list of documents seems to be quite specific to: "electricity bill (or gas, water, landline telephone or Internet service bill) or rental lease agreement less than 6 months old or rent receipt or housing tax statement ". So perhaps changing one of these to spouse's name is enough?


----------



## tardigrade

Joint banking account? Surprised if it is not "on the list".


----------



## Bevdeforges

Traditionally it has often been sufficient to present the appropriate utility bill along with proof of marriage - i.e. some certificate that lists both spouses' names (particularly if each spouse uses their own names). The other approach is to put at least one of the relevant utilities in the "other" spouse's name. Otherwise you have to get creative. At one point I submitted just about any official "government issued" invoice or document that had my current address - including a ham radio license, a recent invoice from an attorney. But sometimes, you just have to give them the best you've got and simply explain the difference.


----------



## mohsel

the worst case, give her an attestation d'hebergement where you say that you host her at this address, provide your ID and the utility bill in your name !


----------



## DaveLister

I was just writing the same. I used to have to use one for years. If you google it you can find the service public website where you can create one online using the accepted form of words.


----------



## Crabtree

I will always recommend put one of the utility bills in your spouses name


----------



## Poloss

Hi, Dextcorp 

For info, we both figure on our electricity and water bills.
You just have to phone customer service if it's an established contract
or stipulate that you require both names to figure when taking up a new contract.


----------

